

Questions that investors can ask - vinnyglennon
http://startupwiki.ie/index.php/Questions_that_investors_can_ask

======
thelal
1- Who are your current customers - paid/non-paid (i.e validate your idea) 2-
What are your current challenges next 1-6 mths 3- Who is your competition and
how are you different 4- What will make you succeed

